# [gnome3] gdm sans possibilité de connexion

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

Je suis dans le cas que le sujet '[systemd]  Failed to get D-Bus connection' sauf que les changements sont inopérants.

J'ai donc l'affichage de l'heure mais je ne peux pas me connecter.

Dans ma config, j'ai une partition /usr et je n'utilise pas initramfs.

J'ai normalement suivi la doc systemd et gnome 3.8 mais la je sèche

Il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas dans la doc, il faut dans /etc/pam.d/system-auth

-session         optional        pam_systemd.so

Le "moins" de session  est à enlever ou à laisser ?

J'ai essayé les deux mais ca ne change rien.

J'ai modifié le grub2 sans résultat.

Je ne vois pas

----------

## xaviermiller

Comment fais-tu pour monter /usr sans initramfs ? systemd est sur /usr, sans cela, tu as openrc qui démarre...

----------

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

J'ai un peu avancé.

J'ai deux noyaux 3.10.17 (initial et bis). kernel-3.10.17-gentoo  correspond à mon noyau initial avant le passage à gnome 3.8 et kernel-3.10.17-gentoobis avec les modifs de systemd. 

J'ai créé un initramfs avec genkernel-next. (warning avec rootfstype=ext4 mais comment indiquer à grub2 d'ajouter rootfstype ??)

Ayant grub2, j'ai lancé  grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg

Le initramfs ne semble pas être pris en charge pour le noyau bis mais par mon noyau initial.

Sauf que ce dernier n'a pas les bons paramètres systemd.

J'ai bien le gdm avec le login mais il refuse mon password.

J'ai d'ailleurs remarqué que le réseau n'est pas démarré sur le noyau initial (en dur dans le noyau). Faut-il passer à un  module réseau du noyau ou un problème networkmanager...

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## jaypeche

Salut,

Pour ton problème de connexion, login avec mot de passe, je pense que ton clavier est en qwerty par defaut car avec cette erreur dbus depuis le chroot, tu n'as pas pu configurer systemd pour lui préciser tes paramètres personnels.

Je te conseille, pour essayer, de démarrer sur ton nouveau sytème prenant en charge systemd, de passer sur une console ctrl+alt+f1. Essaye en suite de taper ton mot de passe en clair depuis l'invité login et note y les différences avec une config qwerty de facon à pouvoir ruser par la suite(remplacer les lettres qui vont bien).

Si tu y arrives ce que je te souhaite, tente d'executer en root :

# localectl set-locale LANG=fr

# localectl set-keymap fr

# localectl set-x11-keymap fr

Après un reboot, tu devrais te retrouver en azerty et ainsi pouvoir te connecter via gdm ou autre...

++

----------

## mcsky2

Merci pour l'idée du clavier qwerty. Le truc con.

Par contre comment ca se passe pour le reseau ?

La carte réseau est montée mais il n'y a aucun programme au démarrage qui va faire une requête dhcp.

Que manque t'il ?

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu un client DHCP d'installé (dhcpcd) ?

----------

## mcsky2

oui

J'ai dans mon /etc/conf.d/net

 config_eth0="dhcp"

et le 

 dhcpcd eth0 

fonctionne

----------

